# 27" laws



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How close to size are they?


----------



## bgmm (Jun 15, 2012)

My 28's measure 27". If I really air them up I can make them 29"


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Any body else?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My brothers 27s were a hair over 26. My OG 29.5s are about 28.75, and my 31s are about 30 5/8".

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

OK, I love my 30 zillas but my riding has changed a lot since i got them as there is next to no mud up hear it is so dry. I got a chance to get a new set of 27 laws on rims even trade for my rims and tires. But I think they might be to aggressive for trail riding.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends on how much trail riding....it dries up like concrete here in the summer and we still ride our laws, but our average day of riding is usually 20 miles max, and I mean that takes from 10am till 2am......ALL DAY.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

The dry trails we ride are sandy, not deep sand but just sandy and we ride 60-80km's in a day so it is a bit of higher speeds at times.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think you'll like the laws for high speed at all. I'd keep the Zillas they last longer too Laws a bad soft.


----------



## screwgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

I like my 28inch laws above 10 mph

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

